# Batch of Taurus Curve pistols recalled for lack of caliber engraving



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Taurus International Manufacturing Inc


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Quality control!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And while they're at it, they might replace all those extractor pins which "walk" up and out of the gun as it's being fired.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder if the serial numbers are on them?


----------

